# tool für bleistift-film



## flatschy (9. Oktober 2003)

suche tool oder programm wo mann jede kleinste veränderung ,
ei es radieren -neue striche ,verschiebung , farbänderung effeckt 
als einzelnen frame-bild) klicken kann 
ohne erst abzuspeichern 
so da mann schnell eine lange kette 
von 8oo bildern hatt und dies dann AUch 
als film ablaufen lassen kann in anderen programmen
ODER DEM SELBEN


----------



## greengoblin (19. Oktober 2003)

Hi flatschy,
also ich weiß, daß es in Corel Painter geht, den gesamten Ablauf der
einzelnen "Malschritte" als Skript zu speichern, und nachher auch
die Frames als Film abzuspielen. In Photoshop kannst Du  einen solchen
Ablauf als "Aktion" speichern und auf andere Bilder anwenden.
Wie es mit dem Abspielen ist, weiß ich nicht.
Gruss
GG


----------



## antihero (14. November 2003)

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre dann Opencanvas, damit kann man Zeichenprozesse aufzeichnen, abspeichern und auf jedem anderen OC Programm abspielen.

Sehr zu empfehlen. Such einfach mal in Google nach OpenCanvas.

antihero


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. November 2003)

Versuch an "Art Dabbler" zu kommen, sollte allerdings nur noch über, z.B. Ebay klappen, weil offiziell gibt es nach meinen Infos das Programm nicht mehr.

Wurde "früher" mit Grafiktabletts einiger Firmen ausgeliefert, als da she ich Chancen....

Nachtrag: http://www.arktis-store.de/detail_software.php4?artikel=495

Gibst doch was, danke @ lightbox für den Link!


----------

